# Ford F150 Raptor



## Balrog (Sep 21, 2014)

Anyone have one of these?  Local Ford dealer has a black one on his lot and it looks awesome… May be time to trade in the King Ranch.

Are the Raptors wider than regular 150?  Do they require a bigger garage to park them in? 

Any impressions of the Raptor would be appreciated.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 21, 2014)

They look Good.  And I am a Chevy guy through and through.  But they have a 6.2 gas engine.  And I hear that requires a little more time in the gas station.


----------



## Balrog (Sep 21, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> They look Good.  And I am a Chevy guy through and through.  But they have a 6.2 gas engine.  And I hear that requires a little more time in the gas station.



13 mpg on the highway...


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2014)

If I had the $$ I would be driving one! !!!!!!


----------



## killswitch (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes, wider.  They had one on the alignment rack yesterday at a local shop and it used all the rack width wise.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 7, 2014)

When you get one you should take it out and jump the heck out of it, I hear they fly like the wind and land like a cheeta the higher the better........


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 7, 2014)

also has higher taxes


----------



## bullshed (Oct 7, 2014)

They can't tow or haul much weight.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 7, 2014)

If you drive 5 miles a day gofor it. A guy on TV took a regular F150 and for 4 grand made it badder than the Raptor with better fuel mileage. Just freak out your king ranch and keep on rolling.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 7, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> When you get one you should take it out and jump the heck out of it, I hear they fly like the wind and land like a cheeta the higher the better........



Yep!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 7, 2014)

Balrog said:


> 13 mpg on the highway...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 7, 2014)

That's why the General Lee didn't have air bags!


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 7, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> Yep!



I figured all the bragging goes on about Fords that the jump would have went better than that?


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 8, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> Yep!



I say that because erebody who buys one of these think that because they cost alot more and have a PROCLAIMED long travel suspension that they THINK they can jump them like this fool did.  They are still just an f150 people.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Bottom line ???  





IDJITS !!!! 



That's a nice/strong truck, driven a couple, ain't made for that.


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Oct 8, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> They look Good.  And I am a Chevy guy through and through.  But they have a 6.2 gas engine.  And I hear that requires a little more time in the gas station.





Balrog said:


> 13 mpg on the highway...



They started putting the 6.2 in the f-150's, and the gas mileage is around 17 mpg, there's also the option of putting a super charger on it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Balrog said:


> Anyone have one of these?  Local Ford dealer has a black one on his lot and it looks awesome… May be time to trade in the King Ranch.
> 
> Are the Raptors wider than regular 150?  Do they require a bigger garage to park them in?
> 
> Any impressions of the Raptor would be appreciated.





Up to you bro, they're a strong truck with a decent resale, BUT, you just gotta wonder did the previous owners run 'em hard ???  


Mainteance, low gas mileage, not much demand ???


Hey man you only live once, if you can afford it for your day off truck  . . . getcha some !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toddmann (Oct 8, 2014)

Raptor.......If you want the baddest stock truck available then get it. If you just want to save gas and hug trees this truck is not for you. Seriously.....a really nice truck that cost too much and uses too much gas.....heck you got me wanting one now dang it.. Thanks


----------



## DAVE (Oct 8, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> I figured all the bragging goes on about Fords that the jump would have went better than that?



I bet the truck came out better than the driver. I would not be surprised  to learn the driver broke his back and his neck and the driver looked old enough to know better. I bet alcohol was involved when the decision was made to go for it.


----------



## Robert28 (Oct 8, 2014)

Be aware that your insurance company and the tax people won't consider that a "regular truck" but consider it a TRUE off-road vehicle. I forgot the term my insurance company used when I asked about it(just curious) but the rates were a good bit higher. 

If you are using this for a daily driver I don't know if you'd like it, probably for a few months or so and then come to the realization "yeah, this isn't for me". 

If you found one on the lot expect to pay full sticker (if not more) for it because they are in high demand and Ford isn't building them this year so if you don't pay full price, someone eventually will and the dealer knows it. 

If you really want something "different" then your F-150 and feel like paying that much $cratch, just go ahead and buy an F-250. It's twice the truck of your F-150 and any Raptor.


----------



## Balrog (Oct 10, 2014)

OK well I went the Raptor.  I have had it a couple of weeks now and am loving it.  It drives about same as my previous King Ranch, but definitely feels smoother than the King Ranch when not on the paved road.  I had to make a couple of trips to ATL, and it does great on the highway too.  

My wife left some cut up watermelon in the backseat though, and pretty much got rid of the new car smell for me...


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 11, 2014)

Balrog said:


> OK well I went the Raptor.  I have had it a couple of weeks now and am loving it.  It drives about same as my previous King Ranch, but definitely feels smoother than the King Ranch when not on the paved road.  I had to make a couple of trips to ATL, and it does great on the highway too.
> 
> My wife left some cut up watermelon in the backseat though, and pretty much got rid of the new car smell for me...



Have you jumped anything with it yet?


----------



## Balrog (Oct 11, 2014)

Bassquatch said:


> Have you jumped anything with it yet?



No but I did run over a curb today.


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 11, 2014)

Good for you I bet you love the motor I had a 2011 Limited with the 6.2 with 4x4 and it would scream . I now have a 2015 F250 platinum ( diesel) and it's also very fast , 440 HP with 860 lbs. of torque. It's not a daily driver so I don't worry about mpg . I'm about to put 20 in. Rigid lights on bumper mount .


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 11, 2014)

Balrog said:


> OK well I went the Raptor.  I have had it a couple of weeks now and am loving it.  It drives about same as my previous King Ranch, but definitely feels smoother than the King Ranch when not on the paved road.  I had to make a couple of trips to ATL, and it does great on the highway too.
> 
> My wife left some cut up watermelon in the backseat though, and pretty much got rid of the new car smell for me...



Congrats!  like I said, Ima Chevy guy, and I like those Raptors...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2014)

Bassquatch said:


> Have you jumped anything with it yet?





Balrog said:


> No but I did run over a curb today.


----------



## puddlehunter (Nov 30, 2014)

Congrats on the truck, do you haul anything in the bed, the payload is kinda small on them, I think #950 pounds.  So if you put 4 200 pound guys in the truck you might have enough left over for the Yeti full of beer


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah buddy all this new computer stuff can,t handle that stuff


----------



## shawshank (Feb 24, 2015)

Lets see the pics of these Ford Raptor thangs.


----------



## BGA (Mar 10, 2015)

I posted some pictures of my Raptor a while ago. Still going strong. We have 4 in my family. Great trucks


----------

